# 4 month bodybuilding progress



## KEFE (Jul 6, 2008)

First two pics was in feb. 08 with a pump .The rest were at night a few minutes ago with no pump.I weighed maybe 135-140 in first pics and now i am 156lbs.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking a lot bigger - keep it up.  And do a lats pose.  Lats rule.


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work! Leggies too - so nice to see. 

Keep up the good work - it REALLY looks good on you. 

Now go eat.


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2008)

<does double-take>

Are you, in fact, fourteen?  <jaw drops>


----------



## KEFE (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah i am 14. I am going to try and get to the doctor to see if I have scoliosis


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2008)

They seriously did not make 14-year-olds who were this jacked when I was your age.

Damn!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2008)

I am damn proud of you KEFE you even worked your legs.  You're a real inspiration little big man!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 7, 2008)

Good work man.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2008)

Good work KEFE. Good to see you didn't ignore legs.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2008)

You keep chipping away Kefe....Great job!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job KEFE, keep it up.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 7, 2008)

nice progress man....well man-boy. keep up like that for a few more years i would imagine we will be seing you in muscle mags and what not. way to go.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 7, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> nice progress man....well man-boy. keep up like that for a few more years i would imagine we will be seing you in muscle mags and what not. way to go.



So true.  You're built like that and only 14, you still have years of ridiculous steroid like natural growth left.  Keep it up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent progress.

Legs look awesome.


----------



## zombul (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep up the work man, you can set an example for others your age!


----------



## SYN (Jul 8, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Yeah i am 14. I am going to try and get to the doctor to see if I have scoliosis



I was gonna ask if you had that. In the pics you can really tell that your spine is crooked.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a back lat spread.I am pretty sure i might have scoliosis


----------



## KEFE (Jul 8, 2008)

I am 158lbs now


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2008)

good job, keep it up.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey KEFE, looking good, man! You've progressed further at your age than many "men" here have in their early twenties, way to go, dude! 

As far as your concern with scoliosis, better safe than sorry....check with your Doc. I'd hate to see your efforts slowed.


----------



## Built (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a little scoliosis, too. A lot of people do. Not necessarily a biggie, but worth following up on.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2008)

nice progress pics.


----------

